# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL > MongoDB >  ارور 500 در اتصال به mongodb

## mohamad_a226

سلام
من سرور لینوکس دارم و mongodb رو نصب کردم. و از آدرس و پورت پیشفرضش استفاده میکنم.
واسه اتصال تو php ساده ترین کد که کد زیر بود رو زدم:

<?php   $m = new MongoClient();
echo "Connection to database successfully";
$db = $m->mydb;
echo "Database mydb selected";
?>
ولی متأسفانه با ارور 500 مواجه میشه.
این اتصال توی node.js خیلی راحت برقرار میشه و مشکلی نداره. ولی توی php متأسفانه مشکل دارم.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------

